# Storm Speculation Thread Nov 6-7 2012



## billski (Nov 1, 2012)

From NWS, BOS WFO:
[for Next Week]


WEDNESDAY AND THURSDAY...THE MODELS ARE IN FAIRLY GOOD AGREEMENT IN SHOWING THE POTENTIAL FORA STRONG STORM TO AFFECT OUR REGION.  OF COURSE THERE ISCONSIDERABLE UNCERTAINTY ON THE TIMING/TRACK AND OVERALL INTENSITYAT THIS TIME RANGE.  THE MAIN THREATS WOULD BE A PERIOD OF STRONGWINDS ALONG THE COAST AND THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATING WET SNOWACROSS THE INTERIOR.  THE THREAT FOR ACCUMULATING WET SNOW ACROSSTHE INTERIOR WOULD DEPEND ON IF THE STORM TRACKS FAR ENOUGH OFF THECOAST...TO ALLOW ENOUGH COLD AIR TO REMAIN IN PLACE.  IF THE STORMGETS TOO WRAPPED UP IT WILL JUST BE A RAINSTORM FOR EVERYONE.  WAYTOO EARLY TO GET MUCH MORE SPECIFIC...BEING THE POTENTIAL EVENT IS 6DAYS IN THE FUTURE.  WE WILL SAY THAT THE OVERALL THREAT OF COASTALFLOODING APPEARS LOW...GIVEN VERY LOW ASTRONOMICAL TIDES.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 2, 2012)

I like to ski like the rest of us but down here on the coast this will not be welcomed. It's Friday afternoon and we still do not have power at my home or office. Friends shoreline homes have been ripped open and they need to make repairs before we get another northeaster. The other problem is there is no longer a barrier of beach sand /dunes/rocks in front of many places. Hopefully we have several weeks of calm weather so repairs can be made.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm real sorry to hear that.  We're all pulling for you.  Despite the continued threat of a coastal storm next week, conditions until then look quiet, as well as a stretch afterwards--high pressure ridging builds in through the eastern US later next week.  Hopefully enough to make significant recovery progress.  Possible severe storms through the central US next weekend sometime. 

Hang in there!


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update Winn that's good news. 
We are fine, lack of power and a few downed trees. It's my friends with places near the shore who have bigger problems. Most of them feel lucky too compared to what we see in NJ and NY!

Anybody know anyone who jacks up houses for a living? My boss wants to add at least 4 feet of height to his family's cottage.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Tonight & for the next several days is not good news for those affected by Hurricane Sandy. Millions of people still don't have power & therefore have no heat. Temperatures are expected to drop into the 30's for the next several nights with daytime temperatures only in the 40's to low 50's. Hundreds of thousands of people still wouldn't have heat even if the power came back on. Their basements (therefore their boilers) were flooded with salt water & their boilers wouldn't work even if the power came back on. Thousands of others don't have anyplace to call home anymore. Several days of calm weather will not be sufficient time to make repairs. It will take months if not years to repair, other places will never be repaired. Lets hope this potential noreaster decides to head east.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 3, 2012)

Vermont is looking favorable for some snow with this next system.  I'll try to start a new thread on this later today.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 3, 2012)

Finally got power back!


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 3, 2012)

ALLSKIING said:


> Finally got power back!



Congrats!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 3, 2012)

While Snow is great, the effect of this storm would be like pouring salt into a wound for Jersey and NYC. I may be pulling for this one to head out to sea.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 3, 2012)

Boston Bulldog said:


> While Snow is great, the effect of this storm would be like pouring salt into a wound for Jersey and NYC. I may be pulling for this one to head out to sea.



Totally agree.  Gotta keep our snow fantasies in check this time around.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Totally agree.  Gotta keep our snow fantasies in check this time around.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

You think snow for the Catskills, or just North New England?


----------



## rev bubba (Nov 4, 2012)

WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.


----------



## billski (Nov 4, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.



OK, I'm with you.  Fifteen members of my family have been without power for a week in NJ, with the promise of another powerless weekto go.  

  How have you been contributing to the relief?

You're in NJ.  We're not.  What are you doing on a Winter Sports forum anyways?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.


I think if we collectively could decide what the weather was, I don't think any one, even the most die hard powder hound, would wish for this storm. But if we get snow, should everyone not ski out of some sort of respect for those that are suffering? We can't control the weather and it is extremely poor timing that this storm is coming so soon after Sandy when so many are still without power and without homes. But we can't do anything about the weather, whatever is going to happen is going to happen. And with all due respect to you, your friends and family, and everyone else suffering, it if snows, I'm going skiing. Simple as that. Sorry if you find that offensive.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
I am not hoping for snow at all. I just want to know if its going to snow were some of my family lives in the Catskills, its horrible what happen, last week I cleaned up a basement filled with shit water, 80% of our merchandise gone insurance not covering but that is nothing compared with what everyone else is going through.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.


Calm down....I live on LI and went though the storm no power no gas cold nights house damage ect...Its a skiing forum and there is a nor'easter on its way with snow in NE...What do you want people to do not talk about it.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2012)

I am in MA. I feel for those people, but the snow looks to be an interior event mostly.  BTW, Chill out!


----------



## rev bubba (Nov 5, 2012)

We are sheltering a couple of families in answer to your question on what we are doing and contributing supplies and money. My youngest son is on a barrier island helping with cleanup while the older one is working seven days a week processing claims ..... You?

Why am I on a Winter Sports forum? Probably because I ski around 70 days a year, have skied many of the mountains that get talked about here both east and west, will be skiing the Alps this winter, was an instructor for 20 + years, had the pleasure of skiing with Glen Plake, etc. Need some more? Why are you here except that you live in Mass and have a rather bragging bottom line. "You go first, I'll wait for yo at the bottom"  Hmmm..............

Let's put an end to this childishness right now but you did ask the question.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> Why are you here except that you live in Mass and have a rather bragging bottom line.



And what does this mean anyway.  Makes no sense.  I am sure if we were in the destruction area, we would not be talking about snow either. But we are not. And yes, if it snows up north on Thursday.  I will gladly take some first tracks.  

BTW, why are you posting on a ski forum if you are so concerned about others in your area.  I would think there would be plenty for you to do then post here.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

Some difficult people are like a measuring tape: These people always let us know that we don’t quite measure up. These perfectionists feel compelled to set the standards for everyone else. In short, they judge by their own standards of righteousness.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyways, back on topic

[FONT=arial,helvetica]SHORT RANGE FORECAST DISCUSSIONNWS HYDROMETEOROLOGICAL PREDICTION CENTER COLLEGE PARK MD337 AM EST MON NOV 05 2012VALID 12Z MON NOV 05 2012 - 12Z WED NOV 07 2012...A SIGNIFICANT COASTAL STORM IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ALONG THECOASTAL CAROLINAS BY LATE TUESDAY......VERY WARM TEMPERATURES UNDERNEATH AN UPPER RIDGE IN THESOUTHWESTERN U.S. WILL BE COMMONPLACE TO COMMENCE THE WEEK...A HIGHLY AMPLIFIED PATTERN WILL BE FEATURED TO BEGIN THE WEEK ASAN UPPER RIDGE BUILDS ACROSS THE WESTERN CONUS WHILE A STRONGTROUGH STRETCHES FROM THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER EASTWARD. ACROSS THELATTER LOCATION...THE LEAD DISTURBANCE CURRENTLY PUSHINGSOUTH-SOUTHEAST THROUGH THE CENTRAL PLAINS WILL EVENTUALLY SHIFTTOWARD THE EAST WHILE CARVING OUT A FAIRLY POTENT TROUGH. EARLYON...SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS SHOULD GRADUALLY BECOME MORENUMEROUS OVER THE WESTERN GULF COAST AND TOWARD THE SOUTH-CENTRALU.S. AS THE SYSTEM ENCOUNTERS AN INCREASINGLY MOIST AND UNSTABLEAIR MASS. SOME OF THE CONVECTIVE ACTIVITY MAY EVEN BECOME LOCALLYSEVERE FROM THE WESTERN GULF REGION OFF TOWARD THELOUISIANA/MISSISSIPPI BORDER. THEREAFTER...THIS SYSTEM WILL BEFORCED NORTHWARD ALONG THE GULF STREAM WHERE IT POTENTIALLY WILLINTERACT WITH THE NORTHERN BRANCH OF THE JET. A BLOCKING RIDGEANCHORING THE WESTERN ATLANTIC WILL LIMIT ANY CHANCE FOR THISSYSTEM TO EJECT INTO THE OPEN OCEAN. THE COMPLEX INTERACTIONEXPECTED CURRENTLY SUPPORTS A PHASING WHICH WOULD ULTIMATELY LEADTO THE DEVELOPMENT OF A STRENGTHENING AREA OF LOW PRESSURE.CURRENT INDICATIONS SUGGEST A DEEPENING OF THIS SURFACE LOW WHILERISING UP THE COAST WITH HEAVY RAINFALL ALONG THE SOUTHEASTERNU.S. COASTLINE BY LATE TUESDAY BEFORE THE IMPACTS SPREAD NORTHWARD.[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

LONG TERM /TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY/...BIG PICTURE...MODEL FORECASTS OF THE SURFACE COASTAL LOW POSITION ARE VARIED WITHTHE GGEM CLIPPING CAPE COD THURSDAY EVENING...THE ECMWF NEAR 40N/70WTHURSDAY NIGHT...AND THE GFS HEADED WELL OUT TO SEA. MODEL UPPER AIRFLOW IS SIMILAR THROUGH FRIDAY IN HANDLING EAST COAST CLOSED UPPERLOW.  ON FRIDAY THE GFS IS FASTEST IN EJECTING THE UPPER LOW OVERTHE MARITIMES WHILE THE ECMWF IS SLOWEST IN MOVING IT OUT SOUTH OFNOVA SCOTIA. GULF OF ALASKA LOW MOVES INTO THE PACIFIC COASTWEDNESDAY-THURSDAY AND SHOVES UPPER RIDGE EAST ACROSS THE COUNTRY.THIS RIDGE MOVES OVER THE EASTERN USA DURING THE UPCOMING WEEKEND.OVERALL...WE TOOK A BLEND OF GFS ADN ECMWF GRIDS.  WHERE APPROPRIATEWE ALSO BLENDED THE GMOS AND HPC GRIDS WITH A FAVORING OF THE ECMWFAND HPC VALUES.DAY-BY-DAY...TUESDAY NIGHT...HIGH PRESSURE IN PLACE WILL PROVIDE DRY WEATHER THROUGH THE NIGHT.INCREASING HIGH LEVEL MOISTURE AS WELL AS A SECOND SURGE BELOW 850MB...MAINLY AFTER 06Z.  SO EXPECT INCREASING CLOUDS...BUT NO PCPN ASA DRY LAYER LINGERS BETWEEN 700 MB AND 850 MB INTO WEDNESDAY.  WITHFAIR SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS...TEMPS AWAY FROM THE COAST SHOULD DROPDURING THE FIRST PART OF THE NIGHT. AFTER THAT...AS CLOUDS MOVE INTHESE TEMPS MAY RISE A LITTLE DURING THE OVERNIGHT. WITH DEWPOINTSIN THE 20S...EXPECT MIN TEMPS AROUND OR BELOW FREEZING AT SOME POINTIN THE NIGHT.  FORECAST TEMPS/DEWPOINTS/MIN TEMPS ARE A BLEND OF MOSVALUES.WEDNESDAY-THURSDAY...GFS CONTINUES A SLOWING TREND IN SOLUTIONS FOR INCOMING CLOUDS ANDPCPN.  MODEL CONSENSUS BRINGS 0.01 VALUES NO FARTHER NORTH THAN THEMASS PIKE BY 18Z WEDNESDAY AND WITH MOST PROJECTIONS KEEPING THISALONG/SOUTH OF A PLYMOUTH-PROVIDENCE LINE.  MEASUREABLE PCPN THENOVERSPREADS THE ENTIRE REGION BY 00Z WITH AGREEMENT THAT ITCONTINUES OVER THE REGION THROUGH THURSDAY.RAIN...PRECIP WATER VALUES DRAWN NORTH BY THE COASTAL LOW REACH MAXVALUES A LITTLE BELOW 1.5 INCHES. THIS AXIS OF MAX VALUES MOVESACROSS SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND DURING WEDNESDAY NIGHT...AS PER THE FAST00Z GFS AS WELL AS THE 21Z SREF.  GGEM HAS TOTAL PCPN VALUES TOP 2INCHES IN THE COASTAL PLAIN WHILE THE GFS AND ECMWF COME IN AT 1.0TO 2 INCHES.  WHILE THE EXACT VALUES REMAIN IN QUESTION...CLEARLY APOTENTIAL FOR HEAVY RAIN ESPECIALLY WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND EARLYTHURSDAY.WIND...PRESSURE GRADIENT TIGHTENS AS THE SURFACE LOW RUNS INTO THEDEPARTING HIGH PRESSURE.  PRESSURE CHANGES OF 1-2 MB/HOUR MOVE INTOSOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND DURING WEDNESDAY ESPECIALLY AFTERNOON-EVENING.THIS WILL INCREASE SURFACE WINDS SUBSTANTIALLY. BOTH THE GFS ANDECMWF SHOW A ZONE OF NORTHEAST WINDS AT 925 MB WITH SPEEDS OF 50-75KNOTS.  BOTH BRING THESE WINDS IN DURING WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON ANDCONTINUE INTO THE NIGHT.  THE GFS IS A LITTLE FASTER BRINGING THESEWINDS IN.  BOTH MODELS DIMINISH THESE WINDS ON THURSDAY.  SOME ORALL OF THIS WIND JUST ABOVE THE SURFACE COULD BE BROUGHT TO THESURFACE IN HEAVY DOWNPOURS.  WIND GUSTS ALONG THE COAST SHOULD BE40-50 MPH...BUT WITH POTENTIAL FOR 60-80 MPH IF THOSE STRONGER WINDSMIX DOWN.SNOW...THE SLOWER ARRIVAL OF THE RAIN SHIELD ALLOWS TIME FORTEMPERATURES TO MODERATE DURING WEDNESDAY MORNING.  EVEN SO...THEREREMAINS A CHANCE OF THE PCPN STARTING AS SNOW IN PARTS OF WESTERNMASS AND SOUTHWEST NH.  BEST CHANCE WOULD BE IN THE HILLS.  THE 03ZSREF SNOW PROBABILTIES SEEM REASONABLE...EXCEPT A LITTLE TOO HIGH ON8 INCH PROBABILITIES.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 5, 2012)

I still kinda like northern VT resorts to be favored for some snowfall...could see a 3-6" range or so from about MRG thru Jay.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I still kinda like northern VT resorts to be favored for some snowfall...could see a 3-6" range or so from about MRG thru Jay.



And staying cold for a while???

C, You going to the show this year?


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 5, 2012)

billski said:


> And staying cold for a while???
> 
> C, You going to the show this year?



The cold may be a transient thing.  High pressure ridging builds back in after this midweek storm, so perhaps a brief warmup next weekend as that works through (maybe watching some severe weather through the Plains/Midwest).  

Wish I could go to the show but we have hockey games for the little guy this weekend.  We've always wanted to get a booth there but just getting our site rennovations in order are priority this year.  Hope you have fun.  And I hope you had a decent summer!  I'm looking forward to a fun year!


----------



## John W (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello all.  Billski and Dr Chill - I love all the info coming down from you guys.  Hope everyone is well.  Any chance that the Catskills might get enough snow to spin chairs in the region? Would love to get an Oct day trip.....

DIRECTED AT REV:
And to those that are getting out of hand w/ their responses.....  Snow and the thought of skiing bring most of us on here great joy which is a very good thing in times like these.  My parents live on the water in Freeport and had some flooding.  Currently they are dealing with Looters.. My best friend lost everything in Long Beach..  And he keeps asking me about the weather and ski season and most of the info I get is from these fine people....

I understand times are tough and people are hurting.  But to begrudge people because of their passion on a site that is dedicated to their passion is not the best use of time or energy.  Which is why REV was asked about the reasoning for the post and being on here.

LETS KEEP IT LIGHT AND GOOD LUCK TO THE OTHERS EFFECTED BY THE STORM!!


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

John W said:


> Hello all.  Billski and Dr Chill - I love all the info coming down from you guys.  Hope everyone is well.  Any chance that the Catskills might get enough snow to spin chairs in the region? Would love to get an Oct day trip.....


You must mean November.  Snow in the cats?  Probably.  But will they open, just for a few days?  Prolly not.  Too much grief and expense for little revenue.  Go skin it ..


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2012)

what are we looking at for snowfall at K-ton and SR for Thursday and Friday?  Our minds want to know.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2012)

The NWS site data feeds are down, for the most part.  See this?
http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/599792_361224380638606_1475639037_n.png
Look at that precip forecast map for VT


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2012)

billski said:


> The NWS site data feeds are down, for the most part.  See this?
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/599792_361224380638606_1475639037_n.png
> Look at that precip forecast map for VT




Looks like Kton Thurs for me then.  Closer and more snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2012)

billski said:


> You must mean November.  Snow in the cats?  Probably.  But will they open, just for a few days?  Prolly not.  Too much grief and expense for little revenue.  Go skin it ..





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Plattekill opened for skiing after big October snow last year. I so sick and tired of cleaning are mess at work and I'm not complaining about it here, but if some mountain got a foot of snow now I be very happy to go ski it instead of playing video games all weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2012)

John W said:


> Hello all.  Billski and Dr Chill - I love all the info coming down from you guys.  Hope everyone is well.  Any chance that the Catskills might get enough snow to spin chairs in the region? Would love to get an Oct day trip.....
> 
> DIRECTED AT REV:
> And to those that are getting out of hand w/ their responses.....  Snow and the thought of skiing bring most of us on here great joy which is a very good thing in times like these.  My parents live on the water in Freeport and had some flooding.  Currently they are dealing with Looters.. My best friend lost everything in Long Beach..  And he keeps asking me about the weather and ski season and most of the info I get is from these fine people....
> ...



Catskills are only forecasted to get an inch or two.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Plattekill opened for skiing after big October snow last year. I so sick and tired of cleaning are mess at work and I'm not complaining about it here, but if some mountain got a foot of snow now I be very happy to go ski it instead of playing video games all weekend.



I think the fact they were supposed to have a bike race that day may have played into their decision to open. It was basically a private party anyway, they didn't post it on their website, only on Facebook. It seemed like it was all "downhill" from there last year.

I feel your pain Scotty, been flooded twice in five years. Thought for sure Sandy was going to make it thrice in six. Flood clean up is depressing.


----------



## John W (Nov 5, 2012)

I did mean Nov....


----------



## John W (Nov 5, 2012)

Yup... Looks like my season will need to wait.. But its great to smell winter in the air....


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2012)

Cornhead said:


> I think the fact they were supposed to have a bike race that day may have played into their decision to open. It was basically a private party anyway, they didn't post it on their website, only on Facebook. It seemed like it was all "downhill" from there last year.
> 
> I feel your pain Scotty, been flooded twice in five years. Thought for sure Sandy was going to make it thrice in six. Flood clean up is depressing.


Thanks cornhead, crazy things is all these sheets were throwing out in huge container for trash and the merchandise is disturbing dirty and wet with all kinds of stuff floating through it and smelly, but like 30 people were in the dumpster taking the sheets home on flat carts rolling on bumpy old NYC streets , I'm sure they will sell them on EBay . Platty actually opened up for both mountain biking and skiing that day.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 6, 2012)

John W said:


> Hello all.  Billski and Dr Chill - I love all the info coming down from you guys.  Hope everyone is well.  Any chance that the Catskills might get enough snow to spin chairs in the region? Would love to get an Oct day trip.....



Playing a little catchup on the forum here.....most likely not John.  While it was looking like N VT resorts picking up a little before some mixing, that may shift a bit to the east.  Any accumulations anywhere (even if for N NH...ie Loon/BW/Cannon/Wildcat) would be light--probably a few inches, give or take--plus this system isn't as amped and basically in the post-mature/decaying stage as it brushes by New England.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Playing a little catchup on the forum here.....most likely not John. While it was looking like N VT resorts picking up a little before some mixing, that may shift a bit to the east. Any accumulations anywhere (even if for N NH...ie Loon/BW/Cannon/Wildcat) would be light--probably a few inches, give or take--plus this system isn't as amped and basically in the post-mature/decaying stage as it brushes by New England.



What about K-ton Thursday?  Any new snow and What about the wind?


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 6, 2012)

Puck it said:


> What about K-ton Thursday?  Any new snow and What about the wind?



Probably a few inches or so before a bit of mixing--could be just shy of mixing though.  Gusty N/NE winds over their slope orientation will make it tough for them to get much out of this one too.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Probably a few inches or so before a bit of mixing--could be just shy of mixing though.  Gusty N/NE winds over their slope orientation will make it tough for them to get much out of this one too.



Windhold gusts?


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> Playing a little catchup on the forum here.....most likely not John.  While it was looking like N VT resorts picking up a little before some mixing, that may shift a bit to the east.  Any accumulations anywhere (even if for N NH...ie Loon/BW/Cannon/Wildcat) would be light--probably a few inches, give or take--plus this system isn't as amped and basically in the post-mature/decaying stage as it brushes by New England.



Winn:  Seems like the Northern NE ski areas are being pretty aggressive with snow making operations.  I have been reading warm up or at least moderation after this next storm.  Do you think we reload or wait awhile for the next cold surge?  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 6, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Windhold gusts?



With a weakening storm, we're not expecting wind holds.  Strongest would be Wed eve/night...prob 35-45mph summit winds


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 6, 2012)

4aprice said:


> Winn:  Seems like the Northern NE ski areas are being pretty aggressive with snow making operations.  I have been reading warm up or at least moderation after this next storm.  Do you think we reload or wait awhile for the next cold surge?



The aggresive snowmaking has certainly been a strategy focus, especially with Killington's management.  We're expecting a warm spike this weekend which is enhanced ahead of the deep trough approaching from the west.  Hopefully they can pile up snowmaking to last through a few days of warmth, then we should settle back closer to seasonal norms later next week.  It doesn't look like cold air returns in earnest--probably a little back-and-forth with the storm track may holding a bit further back through the western/central US.


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 6, 2012)

billski said:


> And staying cold for a while???
> 
> C, You going to the show this year?



I carved out some time to hit the show....first thing Sunday morning.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> I carved out some time to hit the show....first thing Sunday morning.



Uh oh.  I'll have to warn Barry B. you're coming!  Too bad Plake won't be there.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Nov 6, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.



I am sure you put your life on hold when we had ice storms (to numerous to mention) in NH, VT, Me, etc.  Right?  I am sure you put your life on hold when Katrina hit right?  Do you honestly think by people discussing a weather event it is going to change the odds of it hitting or not?  You must have it out for every local weatherperson, last I checked they are talking about the weather as well.  You might want to call the handfull of mountains that will be open to skiing and riding and tell them to close down as everyones focus should be on New York and New Jersey.  Get over yourself!  If I had to guess you pray for big snows most of the time correct, as in any other time except for the past week or so and the weeks going forward?  I will assume yes!  That being said there are perhaps millions of people along the eastern seaboard that are homeless each and every night of the year and pray that no storms will hit, so I think you need to find a new hobby, one that isn't skiing, where snow and cold temps are good for you and bad for others.


----------



## billski (Nov 6, 2012)

*Maine Wins*


----------



## skiahman (Nov 7, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEhyZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.



Hey Rev, what are you doing reading and posting on this site when NJ and NY need you?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 7, 2012)

billski said:


> View attachment 6817


Looks like no love in Vt!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Looks like no love in Vt!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
In North NJ suppose to get 4-6 inches , mountain Creek power day tomorrow.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2012)

Tim Kelly checks in.  With a forecast only snow lovers can appreciate.  Good or Bad, it's reality.

http://www.skitheeast.net/videos/view/790585864/election-day-sandy-sequel-snowcast


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I know my bus ride home is going too take a long time, going from Port Authority nyc through North Jersey to orange county.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 7, 2012)

It's actually sticking pretty good outside at work. We must hae a good 1.5" so far...and it's on the roads too; not just the grass.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Nov 7, 2012)

Snowing hard here in Northern CT! Parking lot covered.


----------



## gladerider (Nov 7, 2012)

snowing in Northern NJ as of noon.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 7, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> WHO GIVES A SHIT RIGHT NOW YOU FREAKING IDIOTS1 PEOPLE ARE HOMELESS AND FREEZING AND YOU ARE HOPING FOR F'ING SNOW. GET A GOD DAMNED LIFT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes, I'm shouting. Someone needs to.



People are homeless and freezing every winter, natural disaster or not. I  doubt you express much concern for them when it's puking snow and  you're on the way to your favorite ski area. It's not like everyone here is hoping that NJ and LI get buried.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Snowy commute home on 17 in Jersey, nice to see more natural snow fall today then I did all of last year.


----------



## billski (Nov 7, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> We are sheltering a couple of families in answer to your question on what we are doing and contributing supplies and money. My youngest son is on a barrier island helping with cleanup while the older one is working seven days a week processing claims ..... You?
> 
> Why am I on a Winter Sports forum? Probably because I ski around 70 days a year, have skied many of the mountains that get talked about here both east and west, will be skiing the Alps this winter, was an instructor for 20 + years, had the pleasure of skiing with Glen Plake, etc. Need some more? Why are you here except that you live in Mass and have a rather bragging bottom line. "You go first, I'll wait for yo at the bottom"  Hmmm..............
> 
> Let's put an end to this childishness right now but you did ask the question.




I shouldn’t do this, but since I’m an IDIOT1, a bragger and a child...

“rev bubba”
Joined Oct. 2012
Has a season pass at Hunter and Mountain Creek
Has a condo 100 meters “off the ocean.”
Skis midweek with old farts since his retirement last year.
Val Thoren and Trois Vallees and February.
Does ocean cruising
Likes MRG
Parent of two skiers, racers and instructors.
Skis Santa Fe Ski Basin, New Mexico
Taught a Shawnee for 20 years
Learned to ski at Blue Knob in 1968
Wore lace up leather boots and bear trap bindings and wooden skis in 1968
Been to Europe several times but has not skied there.
Skied at Taos, Angle Fire, Pajarito, Santa Fe.
Owns Blizzard Bonafide 180cm, Blizzard G Force Pro 174 cm
Thinks people who dislike Mountain Creek are ski snobs.
Mad River Glen is his favorite
Not a bragger even though he mentions 20 year instruction, Plake, Austria.  
Knows how to make friends - trashes the forum participants after one month on the forum.

And by the way.  I'll see you at the bottom.  Meh, maybe not so much.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 8, 2012)

rev bubba said:


> We are sheltering a couple of families in answer to your question on what we are doing and contributing supplies and money. My youngest son is on a barrier island helping with cleanup while the older one is working seven days a week processing claims ..... You?
> 
> Why am I on a Winter Sports forum? Probably because I ski around 70 days a year, have skied many of the mountains that get talked about here both east and west, will be skiing the Alps this winter, was an instructor for 20 + years, had the pleasure of skiing with Glen Plake, etc. Need some more? Why are you here except that you live in Mass and have a rather bragging bottom line. "You go first, I'll wait for yo at the bottom"  Hmmm..............
> 
> Let's put an end to this childishness right now but you did ask the question.



I see that Queens got 6" while the Whites in NH got zippo. Doesn't seem fair does it? Even so after Irene last year NH and especially VT were devastated. We all still looked forward to the snow.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 8, 2012)

We got about 3 inches here yesterday.  Pretty to watch and look at.  I feel for people to the south of us who not only got more but in many cases still have leaves on the trees.  We saw here what that can do last Halloween. Luckiest thing that happened to us is that we had "leaf drop" the week before Sandy.

Best thing I heard Mr Kelley say was that the impending warm up is only supposed to last a week.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2012)

billski said:


> I shouldn’t do this, but since I’m an IDIOT1, a bragger and a child...
> 
> “rev bubba”
> Joined Oct. 2012
> ...



Bill, give the guy a pass on this one.

Catastrophe leads to understandable stress and you have no idea what Rev's personal situation is or how it may have affected loved ones. I can tell you that things really suck for alot of folks in the devastation zones.


----------



## abc (Nov 8, 2012)

Bene288 said:


> People are homeless and freezing every winter, natural disaster or not. I  doubt you express much concern for them when it's puking snow and  you're on the way to your favorite ski area. It's not like everyone here is hoping that NJ and LI get buried.


I got stuck on the road for 3 1/2 hr on my normally 30 minute commute (don't know where the plows were, no police either). Hungry, need to pee, etc. Totally exhausted after a "normal" day of work. 

I now can feel where the anger comes from. It's one thing to enjoy the snow when it does fall, and wish it will fall when there's a drought. But to wish more snow in early November (which simply melts away in a couple days anyway) when so MANY who had been devastated last week will suffer more from it, does grate on some nerves.

At least I eventually came home to a warm house with lights on. I can feel for those (some of them are my co-workers) who did the same harrowing commute only to reach a dark, cold house that's their home, for over a week now without power! 

It's one thing to know, conceptually, there always are homeless people freezing in the winter. We can block it out or rationalize as we can't do much to help (or already did our share to help anyway). It's something else when you know personally so many of those freezing people. Because it could have easily been you and me!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

In Middletown NY only 3 inches, in Jersey probably about 7 inches, maybe Mountain Creek will open soon with help from this storm.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 8, 2012)

Almost a foot at our house. So much for the 1" on grassy surfaces. :lol:


----------

